# Self defence shooting Thoughts??



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ction=news

An article in the Fargo Forum. What are your thoughts on the subject? Keep in mind though that we are talking about peoples lives.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

If they wouldn't have broke into his home, they wouldn't have got shot. Maybe sounds cynical, but that's my feeling.

Aside, they are suspected of two other break-ins earlier in the night/ morning. I guess the third time's a charm.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

If I am in bed and someone is breaking into my residence *and they make it all the way in*, they will regret the intrusion, to many crack heads, punks and meth munchers out there to not take this very seriously. IMO he did what he felt he had to do to protect himself. I can find no fault in that.

Bob


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would do the same if they broke in to my home. I would have no idea of their intentions, they weren't invited, and they don't belong there. After breaking into your home, do they have to tell you of their intentions, attack you or shoot at you before it is considered self defense. Logically the answer in no, it will be interesting if a judge allows any charges to be filed against the home owner.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

IMO, the reporting sounds awful biased and I think the reporter did a terrible job, which kind of sways my opinion on this case.

But, my husband works nights and we live just out of town. I'm usually alone with my lab at night and I would be lying if I said that I'm never concerned being alone.

One thing is for sure, I always know where my shotgun and rifle are and they are never too far away same with the shells. (We don't have children and children are never in the house).

I would never hesitate to shoot someone who invades my home or intends to hurt me. It would have long-term affects, I know, but I would shoot to kill and settle for nothing less.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I would be pulling the trigger.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The referenced article questions " taking the law into your own hands"????
I just read this and it fits perfectly and I quote 
"Now here's another phrase that twists my short hairs. We had an incident in Atlanta last week where a civilian, Shawn Roberts, saw a crime being committed, and took action. Roberts was driving down a suburban Atlanta street when he saw a black male beating a white woman and trying to force her into a car. Roberts turned around to see the car driving off with the predator behind the wheel and the woman fighting for her life in the passenger seat. Roberts continued to follow the car as the female continued to fight her abductor. The car swerved into the path of a cement truck. The resulting accident killed the woman, but the bastard who had carjacked and kidnapped her was unhurt. He jumped out of the car and ran .... Shaw Roberts was right behind him. The perp had a gun and pointed it at Roberts. Roberts had a gun and used it to blow the worthless POS away. Oh .. and by the way, the perp had raped and beaten a woman in the Atlanta

the week before. He'll never do it again, and the Georgia taxpayers will never have to pay to feed the SOB in jail.

OK .. on with the "taking the law into our own hands" bit.

Nonsense.

Those of you who didn't attend government schools may already understand this ... but the law IS in our hands. Law enforcement is not something citizens seize from police officers, it is a function that citizens delegate to police officers. The responsibility is ours, and we can chose to hire people to perform that function for us. If the people we hire to perform that job are either unwilling or unable to perform that function there is no law or standard that says we cannot perform that function for ourselves. Take New Orleans as an example. After the levee broke, and after many New Orleans police officers fled, residents were left to fend for themselves. Looters were on the rampage .. stealing and killing with impunity. Would these "you can't take the law into your own hands" types tell you that under those circumstances you are simply not allowed to do anything to defend yourself or your neighbor? Would you buy the idea that you just have to sit there and let the plunderers have their way because there is no police officer handy to come to your rescue? That's nonsense, ... and it's nonsense to suggest that Shawn Roberts should have simply taken down a license plate number and allow this predator to drive off with this young woman in the car. "


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

If the states haven't done already, they should pass the same laws that Florida did. LISTEN UP MARYLAND!!!! (I'll explain that later)

For anyone not familier with Florida.... they passed prob. the best self defense bill that I am aware of... it basically state the following:

1. You have the right to defend yourself anywhere you have the right to be, whether in your house, at work, in your car, on the sidewalk, in a crosswalk, a laundrymat....anywhere!

2. Any force used upon you may be met with any force, up to and including deadly force.

3. The LAW assumes anyone using force against you is there to do harm to you. So if someone grabs a lady's purse, the law assumes the mugger WILL also do harm.

4. If the victim does use force in defense, they are protected from prosecution and protected from any legal suits from the attacker OR attacker's family.

LET THIS BE THE EXAMPLE FOR MAY OTHER STATES!!!!!

Now,...in the communist state of MD.... If someone breaks into your house and there is some form of exit behind you, YOU MUST FIRST TRY to escape. IF you use deadly force to stop the intruder and there is an exit, then you may be prosecuted and if you harm/kill the intruder, the intruder or his/her family may (and most likely will) sue you for bodily harm or wrongful death.....AND THEY BROKE INTO YOUR HOME. :******:

Oh, by the way, if they broke in and did not have a weapon to threaten you with and you defend yourself, YOU WILL MOST LIKELY be prosecuted... uke:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

The fourm had some free time and space and decided they would :stirpot: things up. The article states, "when is it appropriate ...to take manners in own hands?" Then it states the case is still under investigation and all facts are not known... So I ask the fourm why ask a question to the public when you dont have all the pieces of the puzzle in front of you? Your front page is as bad as your so called Outdoor Section


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Self defence is not only our right, it is our responsability. Remember though, if you use deadly force, in any circumstance, you will go to jail. You may only be there for a short time, while the sordid details are collected, but you will go to jail. Another thing to keep in mind, is that in today's litigious society, the relatives of the dead scumbag(s) have the legal right to obtain council and try to rob or rape you through the courts system. The outcome of such a suit will be up to the judge, and to a lesser extent, the jury trying the case. But as has been said before: "Better to be tried by twelve, than carried by six." Always armed, Burl


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Burly 1

I like that motto, pertains excellent to this !!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There should be a season on crack and meth heads.... put a little bait down and hammer them when they pop thru the window 

Until you've been chased around your own house by strangers with guns you will never know how you are going to react period! Fear is a funny thing, it makes some faint, some run and some fight. Myself I am all three, I have one hell of a good running fight in me and afterwards when I'm safe I feel faint. 8)


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Many may have missed this story from two weeks ago that emanated from New Orleans. Here is a selection:

"Police and soldiers seized numerous guns for fear of confrontations with jittery residents who have armed themselves against looters.

"No one will be able to be armed. We are going to take all the weapons," Riley said.

On Thursday, in the city's well-to-do Lower Garden District, a neighborhood with many antebellum mansions, members of the Oklahoma National Guard seized weapons from the inhabitants of one home. Those who were armed were handcuffed and briefly detained before being let go.

"Walking up and down these streets, you don't want to think about the stuff that you're going to have to do, if somebody's pops out around a corner," said one of the Guardsmen, Chris Montgomery.

And the story link: http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=1 ... SFeeds0312

*Any comments?*


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

If someone breaks into my home I will do what is necessary to protect my family and property, there is always scatter gun an arms reach away.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I totally agree, you cant trust no body, if someone is breaking into my house and puts my me or my wife in possible harms way, it better be running because my wife and I BOTH have guns on our side of the beds..

Neither of us is afraid to deep six someone, if need be!!!

keepin it reeeel

madison


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

always have a second gun ready...that way the perp will have one in his hands!!


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

These kids got off "lucky" by only being wounded. The gentleman in
Roberts County did what he thought was necessary to protect his life and property. It was dark, and he did not know their intentions, only that they were willing to break into his residence. Most of us would have acted in the same manner. Just think of the poor souls who have lost wives and children who didn't act quicly enough.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

right to bear arms and the right to protect property they go together like mom and apple pie


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I have friends that are cops all they say is drop them inside the door and if they get out drag them back in and say that came at you again!! Heck even my wife wanted to learn how to shoot after we moved to the country as she new it would take a while for law enforcement to show up if there was a problem, so I asked what kind of a gun she wanted and I bought it for her and she's becoming a pretty good shot!! If you someone comes into my home the way the teens did in this story I would presume that they ment to do harm and would with out a dought take care of business and sort out the details later. I look at it this way it is a sort of war between you and the bad guy's and in war you do not stop and ask the enemy if they intend to kill you or hurt you or you, so why would you do it with someone breaking into your home? Shoot first and ask questions later or answer them as the case meybe.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Kinda curious how many of you tough guys have had armed intruders in your house? I always thought I was prepared for it but wasn't, all I could see is their guns pointed at me and I flew around inside that house like a cat on fire. From what I have read so far it sounds like everyone is hopeful they will react the way that is required at the moment needed.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Until you've been chased around your own house by strangers with guns you will never know how you are going to react period!
> 
> Apparently this has happened to you?? Scary thought. I have to agree with Burly 1 though, It is better to be tried by twelve than carried by six.
> Yep I would shoot first ask questions later. A cop once told me, shoot to kill that way it will be your word against a dead intruder. Instead of your word against his. :huh:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It was relayed to me in these words by our Sheriff, it's better to watch football in jail than not watch football at all, so the talk is familiar to me. It's the walk that will get ya.

Yes this has happened to me, unless you sleep with your gun in your hand you will also have to have fast feet. I promise I will save my life if I can and if someone scares me I will definitely use extreme force. :sniper:


----------

